# Got PCC and Medical Request.



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all
Good day today.

Got PCC and Meds call, after 14 months, 6 days and 12 hours of case officer allocation 

I have some confusion, need your input.
Today is my last working day at office, i had planned to inform my case officer after 1 week of new job but got the request today.

I must inform case officer about new job because it is change in circumstances and i must inform any change until i get the grant.
I should not inform case officer about the chnage in job because there is a posibility that my profile will be sent back to security officer and that can again take long time, new point system is at the door so any thing can happen any time related to processing.


My passport is expiring on Oct 2011, Is it right time to re-new?


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

"I must inform case officer about new job because it is change in circumstances and i must inform any change until i get the grant."

Its not the grant date, its the date you make your first initial entry and get immigration clearance, as told by my CO.

"I should not inform case officer about the chnage in job because there is a posibility that my profile will be sent back to security officer and that can again take long time, new point system is at the door so any thing can happen any time related to processing."

I would say don't take a chance, since you have waited for so long, if the new job's type is same inform them. If you still want to do this, make sure your initial entry is made as soon as you get the visa stamped.

"My passport is expiring on Oct 2011, Is it right time to re-new? "

Yes you should as at least 6 months validity is required for visa stamps, just renew it and send the details. Do this on urgent basis.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

F1-CUF said:


> "I must inform case officer about new job because it is change in circumstances and i must inform any change until i get the grant."
> 
> Its not the grant date, its the date you make your first initial entry and get immigration clearance, as told by my CO.
> 
> ...


thanx for your input.

Yes job type is same and i have no problem in informing my case officer, another point is that i have signed a bound agreement starting from tomorrow 1st July 2011 to 30th June 2012
if i do the medical say after a week of this email any idea what initial entry date i would get?


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Its before the expiry date of PCC or medicals which ever comes first. Medicals are valid for a year, while on PCC its mentioned that its valid for 6 months only (and this can not be changed).


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi shafaqat

great news.. inform the case officer, I dont see a harm, no one keeps their life hanging because they have applied for a visa. fill the form and send it to the CO. As for passport, you can get it renewed, inform the CO about the new passport as and when you get it, i would suggest you apply for the passport in tatkal service if you have it in Pakistan so that you get the passport fast and there is less waiting period. if you get the grant before that you can get the visa stamped on the old passport, as and when you travel, just carry it with you as a proof or get the new one stamped as well.

here in India when you apply for renewel they usually cancel teh old one and then issue a new one, not sure how it works there but when you apply for a new passport, that is when they cancel the old one. i do not remember how it was done for my husband, was he without a passport till he got a new one but i know they do cancel the old one when you apply. check all these details first so that you are not left hanging frustrated.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

F1-CUF said:


> Its before the expiry date of PCC or medicals which ever comes first. Medicals are valid for a year, while on PCC its mentioned that its valid for 6 months only (and this can not be changed).


so you mean to say it would be 6 months max, right?


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> hi shafaqat
> 
> great news.. inform the case officer, I dont see a harm, no one keeps their life hanging because they have applied for a visa. fill the form and send it to the CO. As for passport, you can get it renewed, inform the CO about the new passport as and when you get it, i would suggest you apply for the passport in tatkal service if you have it in Pakistan so that you get the passport fast and there is less waiting period. if you get the grant before that you can get the visa stamped on the old passport, as and when you travel, just carry it with you as a proof or get the new one stamped as well.
> 
> here in India when you apply for renewel they usually cancel teh old one and then issue a new one, not sure how it works there but when you apply for a new passport, that is when they cancel the old one. i do not remember how it was done for my husband, was he without a passport till he got a new one but i know they do cancel the old one when you apply. check all these details first so that you are not left hanging frustrated.


thank you, definitely i will inform my case officer and i hope it would not delay my process.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Going for passport re-new tomorrow, any idea what documents i must carry apart from passport?


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> Going for passport re-new tomorrow, any idea what documents i must carry apart from passport?


Your CNIC


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

HI 
I spoke to the lady for medical exam and she said she needs DOB, Passport number and Complete name of all applicants for medical appoitment, she also asked for a 3 digit number from the email, i tried to get her clearly but could not, she repeated several times but i could not get her.
Can anyone tell me what 3 digit code from the email she is looking for?


----------



## joehtut (Aug 22, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> HI
> I spoke to the lady for medical exam and she said she needs DOB, Passport number and Complete name of all applicants for medical appoitment, she also asked for a 3 digit number from the email, i tried to get her clearly but could not, she repeated several times but i could not get her.
> Can anyone tell me what 3 digit code from the email she is looking for?


For my case which I submitted online, they asked for my passport and TRN number. I did it at Singapore and was reflected in DIAC online system in 3 days time.

HTH
Joe


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

shafaqat309 said:


> HI
> I spoke to the lady for medical exam and she said she needs DOB, Passport number and Complete name of all applicants for medical appoitment, she also asked for a 3 digit number from the email, i tried to get her clearly but could not, she repeated several times but i could not get her.
> Can anyone tell me what 3 digit code from the email she is looking for?




There is no 3 digit code for online applications, just inform her and brief her about TRN (which is for online applications).


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

My friend told me that if i do medicals with current passport which is going to expire in few months and later after getting new passport if i inofrm my case officer for new pasport he will again ask for new medicals.

Is it true?


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

I am not sure, but old or new the passport is if of you, right?. 

There is no link/logic for asking for medicals again, it expires after an year and change of passport has nothing to do with this. The only thing that gets effected with the new passport is the visa grant which is tied with the passport no.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

F1-CUF said:


> I am not sure, but old or new the passport is if of you, right?.
> 
> There is no link/logic for asking for medicals again, it expires after an year and change of passport has nothing to do with this. The only thing that gets effected with the new passport is the visa grant which is tied with the passport no.


ok, i will call her again.
Do u know how can we download form for PCC? Actually i want to know what questions i have to answer. Someone told me that i have to write the names of police stations near to my residence of last 10 years, so i will be mentioning address for my wife before and after marriage.


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

There is no form for PCC available online, you got to the PS and go to the head muherar ask that you want to get a police clearance certificate for Australia. The rest he will explain it to you.

They gave two forms, brief about your residence issue he will inform you what to fill in.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

F1-CUF said:


> There is no form for PCC available online, you got to the PS and go to the head muherar ask that you want to get a police clearance certificate for Australia. The rest he will explain it to you.
> 
> They gave two forms, brief about your residence issue he will inform you what to fill in.


thanx i will go this weekend.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

F1-CUF said:


> There is no 3 digit code for online applications, just inform her and brief her about TRN (which is for online applications).


Called for Medical appointment and she again asked for 3 digit code  but this time i got here, she was asking "Visa Subclass Number", Medical booked on 18th July 8:30 AM on my Birthday


----------



## F1-CUF (Apr 14, 2011)

good


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

I need your help.

I have lodged my 175 application recently and can see this message when i check online status and click on message icon of health checkup

*Applicant required to undergo a Chest X-Ray examination (If the applicant has not already undergone a chest X-ray for the purposes of this application, Form 160EH is to be completed for offshore applicants and Form 160A is to be completed for onshore applicants).

If required, select the Download health forms link or the General Skilled Migration Document Checklist link on Application Status Page to download the relevant health forms for this applicant.
*


Did you also get same message from first day,when you click on message for healht checkup.

As i am little confused.

Thanks for your help.



shafaqat309 said:


> Hi all
> Good day today.
> 
> Got PCC and Meds call, after 14 months, 6 days and 12 hours of case officer allocation
> ...


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

yes, you need to wait until you get formal request of medical.


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

F1-CUF said:


> Its before the expiry date of PCC or medicals which ever comes first. Medicals are valid for a year, while on PCC its mentioned that its valid for 6 months only (and this can not be changed).


Hi, 

Just to amend here, It is written that PCC is valid for 6 months but CO consider PC upto validity of 1 year as this happens in my case in all my 3 PCC's from 3 different countries.

What i will suggest to proceed with medical and PCC ASAP, as soon latest one will be done, InshAllah with in a month to two you will get a grant letter. So you will at least have around 9 to 10 months for initial entry

BR//iffi


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> thanx i will go this weekend.


To get a PCC from Pakistan especially from Lahore is one of the easiest JOb.

You need to do following thing.

1. Go to CCPO office, fill a form, they asked for details of your stay in last 10 years,
2. no need to take PCC before marriage, i never did, i only mentioned the latest one and mentioned the dates of marriage till to date as i my home station is lahore and my wife was Karachi before marraige


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Iffi;

would you please explain,as you have you said in ur above reply,that it takes one or two months after provision of medicals/pcc to DIAC to get grant letter(provided that medicals/pcc are okay).

In this regard,why different people have diverse range of experiences,some get early medicals and pcc requests ? People like me and brother shafaqat,took more than one and half year(I have received medicals request after almost two years of lodging online application(176 GSM WA Sponsored)and 22 months of CO allocation -what is the reason?

When ever I have had contacted DIAC they used to tell me that my application is under routine processing,I have called DIAC a couple of times late in 2010 and they told me that my application is referred for security checks.

My last question is that keeping in view the application status of mine,what application outcome you expect by the medical request?

Thanks.


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Dear Iffi;
> 
> would you please explain,as you have you said in ur above reply,that it takes one or two months after provision of medicals/pcc to DIAC to get grant letter(provided that medicals/pcc are okay).
> 
> ...


HI Hassan,

Hope you are fine. Difference in Visa classes may affect on medical request and visa processing. Further as some skills are in high demand as when i have applied my skill is in high demand at that time, which can also effect, i got my medical and PCC request after 1 year of application lodging. That's best i can answer, Further with passage of time policies changes which effects on visa classes as well.

I have never asked DIAC about status becuase you know CO is authority at that time and there is no use of keeps on pinching them, as all things are going under process, routine and priortiy as set by Immigration Government ,so when your turn will pop up they will inform you at same time.

Regarding Visa grant letter issuance after medical and PCC< each have difference experience, what i have observed from STATS is that after medical and PCC, if everything is fine you get visa grant letter with in weeks to a latest two months time

BR//Iffi


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Iffi;

Thanks for such a comprehensive response.I have forwarded my Medicals and PCC to DIAC as well and waiting for that magic grant letter mail!

Thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

iffi said:


> To get a PCC from Pakistan especially from Lahore is one of the easiest JOb.
> 
> You need to do following thing.
> 
> ...


thank you
just 1 point, do i need to mention the address where my wife has lived before marriage? We both were in Lahore before marriage and we both are in Lahore after marriage.


----------



## iffi (Aug 12, 2009)

shafaqat309 said:


> thank you
> just 1 point, do i need to mention the address where my wife has lived before marriage? We both were in Lahore before marriage and we both are in Lahore after marriage.


You can, no problem in that, They just verify from both addresses.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all

I was just cross checking the filled form and other supporting documents for my medical on Monday 18th and got to know i have only 2 photograph available for my wife and tomorrow is Sunday and i might not be able to get more photographs, can anyone tell me how many photographs they will ask for medical?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

from what i remember we gave 2 photographs each


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> from what i remember we gave 2 photographs each


thank you.
Procedure is different here but i have managed to get more photographs.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Shafaqat;

Wish you all the best for your medicals(I doubt scheduled today),please push these IOM Staff to send your medicals at the earliest.They are a bit slow in forwarding medicals.My family has done their medicals in Lahore on June 28,2011 and they have forwarded those on July 05,2011 to DIAC.

Thanks.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Attended medicals today they have identified some problem in my wife's x-ray and for that they will do some more test and report of these test will arrive after 50 t0 55 days  , so i have to inform my case officer that please halt my case for at least 2 months now  , let's see what next.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Please do not worry ! Everything will be fine!


----------

